

Twitter just began rolling out an updated design - iantaylorq
http://twitter.com

======
dpe82
For those who haven't gotten the update yet, it looks to be purely cosmetic:

[http://i.imgur.com/pRed41l.png](http://i.imgur.com/pRed41l.png)

------
wowaname
Oh, fuck.

